# possible new puppy for NJ



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a cute little puppy ! How big are these dogs usually ?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What an adorable puppy!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Dechi said:


> What a cute little puppy ! How big are these dogs usually ?


about 25-30 lbs -Norma Jean is 40 so a good fit for her.


----------

